# Considering a Move to Dubai



## ou812 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Moving Questions...help a southern gal out!*

Hello! I am new to this forum and have a few questions. If any of you could answer, I'd really appreciate it! I apologize in advance if these are questions already answered on the forums, I've searched but couldn't find exactly what I'm looking for.

My husband and I are considering a move to Dubai from Southern USA. Honestly, he's considering it more than me. ha I have three small children ages 6, 4 and 2 and think this sort of move might be very hard on all of us. I've visited Pakistan and Dubai before but not so sure I want to go and live there.

Can you tell me if any of you have moved to Dubai with small children? 

schools....How are the American schools there? Are they safe? How much would it cost generally per child for an American school?

Villas...how much should one ask for compensation for? My husband is a banker and we would like a nice villa with at least 5 bedrooms. How much do these generally cost a year?

Cars...how much should we ask for if we would like 2 cars? How hard is it to get a license there?

A Chauffeur and a maid? We've heard they offer these with the job but if not, I can't imagine driving in that crazy traffic. How much do they cost per year? And how does the maid thing work? They live with you? I don't know if I could get used to a maid....especially someone in your home all the time..

Groceries....I've heard groceries there are outrageous. How much would you spend a month for a family of 5?

Is it really a lonely place for wives? I've heard it is. What do you do for fun there?

Anything encouraging to say?

Also, if you could give me figures in USD it would be great! 



Thanks so much for your time and responses! Looking forward to some great information from the pros!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

ou812 said:


> Hello! I am new to this forum and have a few questions. If any of you could answer, I'd really appreciate it! I apologize in advance if these are questions already answered on the forums, I've searched but couldn't find exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> My husband and I are considering a move to Dubai from Southern USA. Honestly, he's considering it more than me. ha I have three small children ages 6, 4 and 2 and think this sort of move might be very hard on all of us. I've visited Pakistan and Dubai before but not so sure I want to go and live there.
> 
> ...


 Hi and welcome to the forum.
I will try and answer some of the questions for you.

1.When we 1st moved here, we had 2 children who were nearly 6 + 7.
They are now 10, 9 and we have another one, 22 months.


2. There are a few American schools here. Yes, they are safe.
The costs are high here for education and housing.
The American School of Dubai...
Grades 1-12 = 54,800 dhs per year each (14,919 US) + 5,000 dhs assessment (1,497 US) + to rent a seat at school each year (debenture)-which is refundable when child leaves 11,020 dhs (3,000US)

Dubai American Academy..
Grade 1-12+58,275 dhs per year each (15,865 US) + registration fee 95.00 US

These prices dont include uniforms, transport and some extra curricular activities.

Both schools also do Kindergarton etc.

Villas...you will be looking at a MINIMUM of 450,000dhs (122,515 US) This is PER YEAR, PAID UP FRONT.
I would say an average price though would be closer to 500,000 dhs (136,000 US)

I would allow about 2,000-3,000 dhs per car here per month (544.00 - 816.00 US)

Not sure for those from US- you may just be able to swap your license over once you have residency (some nationalities have to re-take tests)

Maids will cost you roughly .. 5,000 dhs deposit (1,361 US)

Then 7,000 dhs for visa (1905 US)
For Fillipino, min wage is 1450 dhs per month (394.00 US) 
Then food each month, + flight home each year.
You can not share maids with others, it is illegal. Once sponsored by you, they are your responsibilty (if they run off, get pregnant etc).
Yes most live in, and most houses have maids quarters (usually small room).
If they dont live in you will need to pay towards her accom. somewhere.

You can also hire maids through agencies for approx 30 dhs (8.00 US) per hour...good for part time help.
Cant help with drivers...some people also sponsor them too...not sure of the visa costs etc though

Groceries...I would allow between 600 dhs + 1,000 dhs per week (163.00 - 272.00 US)
This will depend on how often you eat out, brands you buy etc.

We are enjoying our time here. (we have good and bad days- thats normal)
Im sure you will keep busy running kids to school/activities..but you can do lots (cooking classes, beach clubs, take up a language etc).

Im kept busy enough, but I home school my kids here.
For fun, as a family, we head off to the parks, swim, head off for drives to the mountains, etc.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## ou812 (Jul 23, 2008)

sgilli3, thank you so much for taking the time to reply. I know I had a lot of questions. Your response really helped me. Thanks again!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You're welcome !


----------



## ou812 (Jul 23, 2008)

would you have any suggestions for where to search real estate online? That way I could have a better idea of what 500,000 durhums can buy? Also, what area is considered the best?


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

ou812 said:


> would you have any suggestions for where to search real estate online? That way I could have a better idea of what 500,000 durhums can buy? Also, what area is considered the best?


Get yourself a copy of Dubai explorer from Amazon.com. It will provide you very useful info. 

For accommodation go to GNAds4U.com - Properties.

Since you are from Southern US, you will probably be familiar with the heat. The US license can be converted in UAE.


----------



## ou812 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, you guys are terrific here! Thank you so much!


----------



## DmE (May 29, 2008)

the 500,000 dhs is not to buy a 4/5 bed villa - that is the annual rent! to buy you would be looking at $2m for something ok


----------



## ou812 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know...I looked online a little and about had a heart attack. LOL

That would have to be compensated by his employer for sure. This is still way early in the works, I'm just wanting to know some facts before we plunge in. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

BHomes.com is also a good place to look for rental properties.

Just be aware that not all employers pay for housing up front; most will give you a housing allowance, which may or may not cover your rent in full. In circumstances where there is a shortfall in the amount that they are offering, you will have to make up that shortfall yourself. You can however get a rent loan to cover the rent. Be aware as well that on top of the annual rent, you have to pay 5% deposit + 5% agent fees (one-off payment).

Same with the car, most employers will provide an allowance for one car. Anything over and above that would most likely be at your expense.

Maid visas - Almost certainly at your expense.

Schooling - I would really negotiate for a good allowance as schooling is quite expensive. Any shortfall would be met by you, so it is worth negotiating for something that will cover most if not all of your children's school fees.


----------



## ou812 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, Bhomes is really good!

Great tips here too! Thank you!


----------

